# PEROO Y ESA MODA DE LAS TÍAS DE TRASPARENTAR LOS JODIDOS PEZONES???? :roto2:



## JJEJEJEJE (10 Abr 2022)

No me lo explico, no se dan cuenta o que???
 




mirad qué campurrianas tiene esta moza  

ahí en la foto enseñando todo el pezonaco.

pues esto es una MODA, cada vez más tías van así por la calle.

a ver… que no lo veo mal pero…. QUE NO QUEJEN SI ME QUEDO EMBOBADO MIRÁNDOLES LOS PEZONES Y ME HAGO UNA PAJA EN FRENTE SUYO JODERRRRRR

YO ASÍ NO PUEDO VIVIR ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 Abr 2022)

BROOTAL


----------



## orbeo (10 Abr 2022)

pues me parece muy bien


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (10 Abr 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> pues me parece muy bien



A MI NO.

Así no puedo vivir


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Abr 2022)

Hasta la ministra de transportes


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (10 Abr 2022)

Es una profesional y es su trabajo

En este foro pican como idiotas pero al menos en los comentarios en Instagram hay gente con cordura:

_Ya te has asegurado una buena pensión. Ya es hora de deshacerse del futbolista.... más tontos son ellos que se casan. Sois unas auténticas sabandijas nauseabundas

Que pase el siguiente adinerado........
_​


----------



## Dave Bowman (10 Abr 2022)

Necesitan sentirse putas. Y nunca se es suficientemente puta


----------



## secuestrado (10 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que me la pela


----------



## Librepensador91 (10 Abr 2022)

Para que mires y les subas la moral, y si miran los feos se indignan


----------



## Llorón (10 Abr 2022)

Me parece estupenda esta nueva moda.


----------



## wopa (10 Abr 2022)

Venden unos apósitos de silicona que imitan pezones. ¡Hay que ser puta reputa!


----------



## ELOS (10 Abr 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> La verdad es que me la pela



Pues no mires tanto las fotos


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Abr 2022)

Luego las viola un MENA y se quejan...


----------



## Xsiano (10 Abr 2022)

Buena moda le doy mi visto bueno.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Abr 2022)

Para que no las cosifiquen.


----------



## Busher (10 Abr 2022)

Terripla... 

(Vaya tela con el neopuritanismo...)


----------



## mindusky (10 Abr 2022)

No les vale con ser putas, tienen que demostrarlo para que no quede ninguna duda.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 Abr 2022)

Lo hacen sin darse cuenta.
Esa creo que es la ex de Bartra...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Luego las viola un MENA y se quejan...



Mas bien les gusta....


----------



## Vantage (10 Abr 2022)

libres domingos y domingas!


----------



## fachacine (10 Abr 2022)

Joder parece que no habéis tocado una teta en vuestra puta vida...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Abr 2022)

Atencion


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (10 Abr 2022)

Si tiene los pezones cmo lapiceros, ya no importa lo que diga.


----------



## ingeniata (10 Abr 2022)

Pvercas apaleables


----------



## todoayen (10 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo aquello del manspreading taaaan ofensivo para ellas y eso que el paquete no lo puedes esconder ni llevarlo con las piernas cerradas to aplastado.

Pero mira por donde marcar tetas y pezones no es cosificante ni provocativo.

Os quieren zorronas, tías. Mucha libertad sexual pero luego a los 35 es normal que un tío no quiera un zorron y os quedéis a criar gatos.
¿Habéis pensado alguna vez si realmente os conviene o a quien sirve que no se formen familias?

No, ya lo sé. Pues sirve al marxismo cultural.










Y a los gatos! Mewwwww!!!!!?


----------



## Tanchus (10 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder parece que no habéis tocado una teta en vuestra puta vida...



Menuda subnormalidad. Según tu "sesudo e inteligente" razonamiento, yo puedo ir por la calle con la chorra al aire y si alguien me llama la atención, contestarle "joder, parece que no habéis tocado una polla en vuestra puta vida" y quedarme tan ancho. En fin...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Abr 2022)

Así voy a salir a la calle.

*POR QUÉ OS ASUSTAN NUESTROS RABOS?*


----------



## coleccionador (10 Abr 2022)

Es que solas y borrachas quieren llegar a casa................... ahh y empitonadas


----------



## Mission (10 Abr 2022)

No lo saben por los cojones, necesitan que las miren.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Abr 2022)

Una mujer buscando atención y que la miren...

Impresionante documento.


----------



## Plasta (10 Abr 2022)

Me gustaba más la moda de enseñar las bragas


----------



## reconvertido (10 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> No me lo explico, no se dan cuenta o que???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son one-trick dogs.
Solo tienen el truco del sexo.

Cuando se estampan contra el muro y no les funciona el truco único, viene la amargura


----------



## Plandemista (10 Abr 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Así voy a salir a la calle.
> 
> *POR QUÉ OS ASUSTAN NUESTROS RABOS?*



Aplaudo tu decisión. 
El modelito primero es más sugerente.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> No me lo explico, no se dan cuenta o que???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sois jóvenes; eso se puso de moda a finales de los 70.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (10 Abr 2022)

Estatuas de sal

Bill.


----------



## Impactrueno (10 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> No me lo explico, no se dan cuenta o que???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te comprendo amigo, es la muerte en vida. Vas por la calle y ves a las chortinas con esas turgencias empitonadas cual miura y cuesta no sacar el capote y ponerse a torear. Cada vez que me encuentro una termino con el labio entre los dientes. Y ellas encantadas, oiga.


----------



## Tons of Fear (10 Abr 2022)

Es el mercado ,ellas quieren llamar la atención sexual para transformarla en dinero o autoestima , para llamar la atención tienen que hacer algo inusual y la competencia es feroz.


----------



## 917 (10 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> A MI NO.
> 
> Así no puedo vivir



Pues te la cascas y descansas.
Eso sí, tú solito....


----------



## Lomo Plateado (10 Abr 2022)

Están forzando a las mujeres a reprimir su empitonamiento y excitación sexual. Id preparandoos para follar lumis de goma hiper realistas en el puti del barrio.


----------



## 917 (10 Abr 2022)

Plandemista dijo:


> Aplaudo tu decisión.
> El modelito primero es más sugerente.



Esto es moda para homos...


----------



## Aventino (10 Abr 2022)

La mujer siempre se está ofertando, muestra lo que tiene a la venta.


----------



## Pollo Carvajal (10 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Venden unos apósitos de silicona que imitan pezones. ¡Hay que ser puta reputa!



Br000000000000tal


----------



## elCañonero (10 Abr 2022)

Son putas que quieren el poder


----------



## Plandemista (10 Abr 2022)

917 dijo:


> Esto es moda para homos...



A mí me da igual.


----------



## Larsil (10 Abr 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Necesitan sentirse putas. Y nunca se es suficientemente puta



jajajajajajaja


----------



## SolyCalma (10 Abr 2022)

"No se dan cuenta?"

Claro y cuando se maquillan tampoco se dan cuenta, entran al baño y de repente ya aparecen maquilladas.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Abr 2022)

Lo hacen para llamar la atención como siempre ....eso es la vida de una mujer un yo yo yo...mi mi mi


----------



## XRL (10 Abr 2022)

lo hacen las que las tienen pequeñas y son feas

comprobado


----------



## Fargo (10 Abr 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> La mujer siempre se está ofertando, muestra lo que tiene a la venta.



Muestra lo único que tiene, es que no tienen ninguna otra cosa que nos pueda interesar.
Pensadlo bien, si estuviéramos totalmente seguros de que una tía no va follar con nosotros, para qué cojones iba uno a seguir hablando con ella?
Cacareo insulso y quejas por tonterías las 24 horas. Ah, y pedir favores a los hombres que luego no devuelven.
Eso es todo lo que nos pueden aportar.
Yo en el curro tengo que tratar con ellas, y como me aburren paso totalmente o me dedico a reírme de ellas y luego me voy.





__





Estoy dando su merecido a las Charos de mi curro


Últimamente me ha dado por decirles que ya se les pasó el arroz, aprovecho cualquier oportunidad para decírselo con todo tipo de bromas al respecto. También a las divas más jóvenes les estoy haciendo bromas, si tienen pocas tetas o poco culo y están hablando de eso les digo que tienen poco donde...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## veraburbu (10 Abr 2022)

Aquí el vídeo


----------



## NORDWAND (10 Abr 2022)

A los feos sí.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (10 Abr 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hasta la ministra de transportes



Se ve tan poco profesional, y no sigo que me pierdo... ¿por qué creen que la gente en posiciones de poder usa chaqueta?


----------



## DEREC (10 Abr 2022)

Justina Bustos se llama la moza. Asi salio en un programa "familiar"


----------



## wopa (10 Abr 2022)

Te invitan a la tele y vas así. *-"Tienen miedo a mi polla... ¡Tenéis miedo a mis cojones!"*  Burrrrrutal.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Te invitan a la tele y vas así. *-"Tienen miedo a mi polla... ¡Tenéis miedo a mis cojones!"*  Burrrrrutal.



No homo y tal...


----------



## teperico (10 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Luego las viola un MENA y se quejan...



algun dia aprenderan. Tarde pero algún dia


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Abr 2022)

antes me follo a la ministra de Ttes que a esa cerda del post de Jjejejeje


----------



## Clorhídrico (10 Abr 2022)

Lo llevan en el ADN, necesitan ZORREAR.


----------



## Decipher (10 Abr 2022)

No faltan los coomers solo un escalafón por encima de los simps.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (10 Abr 2022)

Wall approaching


----------



## Espartano27 (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (10 Abr 2022)

Esta me la sé yo. Porque hace tiempo me lo contó una conocida.

Al parecer hay sostenes para evitar eso. Porque por el frío o por el roce algunas se empitonan y antes al menos muchas consideraban que quedaba feo. No solo eso sino que creo que hay incluso unas almohadillas para dentro del sostén que también lo evitan.

Si estas van así es porque les da igual o porque lo hacen a propósito.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> No me lo explico, no se dan cuenta o que???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.No se dan cuenta,no noooooo


----------



## todoayen (10 Abr 2022)

A las tías les encanta ponerlas duras. Las que no lo consiguen se amargan.
Lo hacen muchas veces por diversión y a veces no sale bien y no es divertido.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (10 Abr 2022)

Ahora se llevan los leds, pero donde se ponga un par de faros...


----------



## Iberseker (10 Abr 2022)

Miremos todo lo que nos apetezca, pero no reaccionemos ni forcemos nada. Mantengámonos distantes e impasibles.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (10 Abr 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> antes me follo a la ministra de Ttes que a esa cerda del post de Jjejejeje


----------



## Godofredo1099 (10 Abr 2022)

Lo saben, pero no pueden vivir sin ATTWhorear. No veo ninguna diferencia entre estas influencers y las lumis del Red Light que se anuncian en escaparates por Ámsterdam adelante.


----------



## imaginARIO (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## JJEJEJEJE (10 Abr 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020888



DIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
LOS DESGASTABA DE CHUPARLOS JODERRR


----------



## Capitán Walker (11 Abr 2022)

Telma Ortiz


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (11 Abr 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020927
> 
> Telma Ortiz



puf si tengo yo más que ella


----------



## Critikalspanish (11 Abr 2022)

Pezones como timbres de castillo


----------



## CommiePig (11 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> No me lo explico, no se dan cuenta o que???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuanto menos son y menor valor tienen, mas enseñan

otro síntoma de decadencia cultural y social


----------



## CommiePig (11 Abr 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hasta la ministra de transportes



es normal, sólo vale para mostrar eso


----------



## BeKinGo (11 Abr 2022)

Una mujer con transparencias, cosa nueva si, has descubierto la pólvora nen.








JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> QUE NO QUEJEN SI ME QUEDO EMBOBADO MIRÁNDOLES LOS PEZONES Y ME HAGO UNA PAJA EN FRENTE SUYO JODERRRRRR
> 
> YO ASÍ NO PUEDO VIVIR ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDAAAAAAAAAA



Te has planteado vivir en un zoo con los monos?, allí podrias pajearte en público sin problema, y hasta te echarian cacaos.


----------



## PEPEYE (11 Abr 2022)

Llevan años con ese tema es un movimiento llamado "free the nipple:


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Abr 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Una mujer con transparencias, cosa nueva si, has descubierto la pólvora nen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es de nenazas, los curas sí que se sabían de ARTE para pajearse en la oscuridad de sus celdas....


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (11 Abr 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Una mujer con transparencias, cosa nueva si, has descubierto la pólvora nen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo


----------



## Murray's (11 Abr 2022)

Entonces a valencia no vayas enseñan hasta el coño en las playas a ver si te va dar un jamacuco por ver los senos y el culo de una mujer


----------



## NS 4 (11 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> No me lo explico, no se dan cuenta o que???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confiesa...tu saliste con la Montera Ireno...ves una teta y te asustas!!!


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (11 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> No me lo explico, no se dan cuenta o que???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tócalas, están para eso. Total, puedes ir con la cara tapada por una mascarilla.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (11 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Confiesa...tu saliste con la Montera Ireno...ves una teta y te asustas!!!



me pone muy caliente esa feminazi psicopata
;(


----------



## Vomita (11 Abr 2022)

Me encanta esta moda, la adoro, las adoro... , las amo todas. A todas me las follaria, absolutamente a todas.


----------



## Kbkubito (11 Abr 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Hasta la ministra de transportes



Las tetas operadas es lo q tienwn.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (11 Abr 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Las tetas operadas es lo q tienwn.



¿telafo? a pelito que es difícil que preñe


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (11 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Justina Bustos se llama la moza. Asi salio en un programa "familiar"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020591



Si yo me apellidara Bustos y encima tuviera una teta diferente de la otra, me taparía con todo lo que encuentre. No dan miedo, pero tampoco es agradable a la vista la falta de simetría.


----------



## aron01 (11 Abr 2022)

Cuando veo este tipo de actos sólo pienso en lo ingenuas que son y lo que uno disfruta con estas cosas. Aún creerán que la gente les respetarán más enseñando las tetas, si…claro.


----------



## crisis forever (12 Abr 2022)

Venga va, vamos a poner unos cuántos ejemplos...


----------

